
Which are the highest peaks in the US Arctic? Fodar settles the debate - Mz
http://www.the-cryosphere.net/10/1245/2016/tc-10-1245-2016-discussion.html
======
brudgers
Direct link to paper: [http://www.the-
cryosphere.net/10/1245/2016/tc-10-1245-2016.p...](http://www.the-
cryosphere.net/10/1245/2016/tc-10-1245-2016.pdf)

